# Nintendo wii console



## dsgamer (Dec 5, 2006)

what do you think of the Nintendo wii console?
Are you buying one?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Dec 5, 2006)

I think it looks very interesting and will no doubt sell well, but no I won't be buying one. The trouble with console launches are that there's usually 1 game worth having and the rest stink. No exception this time round with Zelda being the only game worthwhile and it's also coming out for the Gamecube.
Wii Sports will probably be the real success story of the Wii until they get some more games out.
In the course of time I may buy one, but I'm in no hurry as of yet.


----------



## Aes (Dec 5, 2006)

I really like the way they integrated movement into the controls.  I'm still going to wait though, because in addition to what Winter said, freshly-released consoles also tend to be more malfunction-prone.  I think it's best to wait until the price drops because:

1) They have a chance to fix any the hardware/firmware problems that might exist.  It's not uncommon for the first few batches of a given console to malfunction somehow.

 2) By that time, there's going to be pleny of games out for it, as opposed to being stuck with only one worthwhile game. (Zelda for the Wii, Resistance for the PS3)

3) In addition to #1, they can actually add improvements to the system.  A good example would be the slim PS2 vs the fat one that was originally released.

4) Releasing mod chips and other goodies takes time.

5) The system is less expensive to enjoy.  This applies to not only the console, but the games for it as well.

Another reason I don't mind waiting is there's plenty of PS2 games out there that I haven't played yet.  I'd rather spend $20-$40 on a game than a whopping $60 per.


----------



## Pandæmonium (Dec 11, 2006)

i would buy one but i <3 my 360 too much 



(PS3 = fail)


----------



## Joel007 (Dec 11, 2006)

I've played on my friend's er... console. Ok, that sounds nearly as dodgy. 
Anyway, its very intuitive playing. The sports and everything can be done as much by feel as anything else. The controller can be switched left or right handed, there are 2 parts for those boxing games and tank battles 
So far its been a gun, baseball bat, bowling ball, pool queue, tennis racket, steering wheel, golf club, and a few other things  
I think this could easily become my favorite console. I hope there's a tekkenesque game coming for it!


----------



## Aes (Dec 20, 2006)

JAINA said:


> but duck when the controller comes flying


Damn right!

Wii Have A Problem...


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh, how much do I want a Wii?! (ah, the amount of people who say things like that...and everyone feels so witty when they do!) And yes, Zelda is about the only game I want to play. I loved it on the N64 and now it looks even more cracking...unfortunately I'm a poor student D) and my mum would possibly take away my kneecaps if I spent so much on a games console...so I'm just going to have to hog my brother's when he finally gets one.


----------



## Joel007 (Dec 20, 2006)

Well my friend is solidly addicted to the Wii already, and has in fact sold his soul to the zelda game. Hope you get to enjoy it too hoopy


----------



## Coolhand (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll be getting one. If only to play Red Steel...

...motion sensative Katana fights....

...droool...


----------



## Kitera (Dec 22, 2006)

Hm I like the idea and its kind of like exercise at the same time! Sure I'll love one but unfortunately, the money doesn't love me. 

Kitera


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Dec 24, 2006)

its under £200


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 4, 2007)

Finally got a Wii at Argos yesterday.

Bloody brilliant if absolutly knackering. Not used to all that jumping about playing games.

Played all last night on Wii Sports, Rayman Raving Rabbids, Red Steel and a little bit of Zelda.


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 4, 2007)

nice avatar lucien 

You'll learn to economise your movements in time, hopefully it'll give you a wee bit more exercise than the standard console tho!


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 4, 2007)

Joel007 said:


> nice avatar lucien


 
Thanks



> You'll learn to economise your movements in time


 
Where is the fun in that.  Jumping about like a looney is fun.


----------



## Alurny (Jan 4, 2007)

I should be getting one by the end of Jan. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Aes (Jan 4, 2007)

I got a Wii recently, and I can't stop playing with it.  (Har har!)

My only complaint is the fact that the controller requires AA batteries, instead of having a less-heavy, internal lithium rechargable battery like the PS3 controller.  The AA rechargables I have in it now are like miniature bricks.


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 5, 2007)

its good that it has a bit of weight to it, swords aren't light you know


----------



## Leonardo (Jan 8, 2007)

The Wii seems to be a brilliant concept, but after playing it for a few days, I think it's very underdeveloped as of yet. The games and the hotfixes are a good point, I saw they were mentioned earlier. But also, the Wii comes with an operating system and an internet connection. And at the moment, they're as good as useless.

Currently, the console doesn't even support online play - The ETA is Summer 2007. That's a major reason to wait right there.
Also, have you heard of the Virtual Console? It's a series of emulators built into the Wii which will allow you to download old nintendo games, perfectly emulated, and play them anytime you want. This is a brilliant idea, and the fact that they are charging you a small fee per game will just make sure that the games will in fact be flawlessly emulated. Badly emulated games are the worst. You don't want your Zelda; Link to the Past music to be chopping every time you're in a temple, for example.

However, currently there are only about 15 games available for download, and only about 4 worth getting. In a year or so, there will probably be plenty. This alone is reason enough to get the Wii. What's cooler than being able to play all the classics on a single console?

Lastly, if you have any sort of handicap with your hands, the Wii controller can get a little difficult to use. I've only got three fingers on my left hand, and while I've never had any problems controlling any consoles in the past, the Wii is kind of tricky. Will take me a few weeks to get the hang of it, for sure. Mostly, this is because of the awkward positioning of the Z button.


----------



## Koopa (Jan 12, 2007)

Isnt there a 'normal' controller you can use as well?


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 12, 2007)

you can plug the gamecube controllers in, and play gamecube games on it.


----------



## Koopa (Jan 13, 2007)

yes, but i mean a normal controller for the wii.

I thought i saw a pic of a more oldskool controller


----------



## Aes (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, you mean the classic controller.  It's more for the virtual console games than anything else.  Really, the wii controller (remote + nunchuck if required) isn't as akward as you might think, once you adapt to it.


----------



## Leonardo (Jan 13, 2007)

I did try the wii for a few days, I'm not just guessing that I don't like the controller. : P

Anyway, I'm not saying it's impossible, but for some of the games I would really just prefer a gamecube controller. Those things were perfect! While the Wii controller is awesome if the game is right, most of the games I've tried would really have been better on a normal controller. Wii Sports is fantastic, for instance. But I'm definately getting the gamecube version of Twilight Princess.


----------



## Koopa (Jan 15, 2007)

The question i am trying to make is wether it is possible to play the new games with a normal controller (preferably a new one, or the old gamecube controller) with new games i mean games solely for the wii, and not the old ones you can download.

It may be that the nunchuk+remote is good, it would still be useful to have a notmal one as well.


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 15, 2007)

The whole point of the Wii is to use the new controller. If you want an old controller you may as well use the gamecube games, or get an Xbox or PS.


----------



## aebo06 (Jan 15, 2007)

DBZ: BT2 can be played using a Gamecube controller or the Classic Controller or the Wiimote + Nunchuk.


----------



## Leonardo (Jan 15, 2007)

I think generally, not many games can be played with both controllers so far. But hopefully, that will be possible in the future. I think giving people the liberty to choose (as far as it is possible) is always a goal of the gaming industry. Since it supports 2 controllers, I see no reason why it shouldn't be playable with both.


----------



## Koopa (Jan 16, 2007)

Joel007 said:


> The whole point of the Wii is to use the new controller. If you want an old controller you may as well use the gamecube games, or get an Xbox or PS.


 
that is just bull  ****.

I mean some games are probably better played with a more classic controller, or like me, you often play hanging back in your sofa.

If you can use the two, you can swith, whenever one suits you better, when you feel more active or more passive.

I am certain that the new controller is awesome for some games, but though a controller is important the most important are always the games. And i the games feel better with a normal controller then you should play with a normal controller, and when it has a better feel with the nunchuk+remote then you should play like that.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 17, 2007)

Okay, let's keep this discussion a little more civil.  

Obviously there are different opinions in regards to the wii's controllers, which is understandable since it has been pegged as the selling or the nonselling point depending on who you ask.  

All respective viewpoints are more than welcome here, and, as a person waiting to purchase the Wii, any information this discussion can muster is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Koopa (Jan 17, 2007)

McMurphy said:


> Okay, let's keep this discussion a little more civil.
> 
> Obviously there are different opinions in regards to the wii's controllers, which is understandable since it has been pegged as the selling or the nonselling point depending on who you ask.
> 
> All respective viewpoints are more than welcome here, and, as a person waiting to purchase the Wii, any information this discussion can muster is greatly appreciated.


 
what whas not civil about my reply, i could have used what u may call a proper word, but the meaning stays the same, besides that word aint all that offensive.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 17, 2007)

It is when it's a family friendly site. 

I appreciate your concerns and frustrations regarding the Wii controller, but letting out against chronicles members ain't going to solve the issue.


----------



## Green (Jan 17, 2007)

I agree with the KiwiBird's opinion, though (and seriously, when did "sterile" become "interesting?" Controversy keeps us all sane). Unfortunately, the gaming industry doesn't care much about which control pad is the better for the job when they have just invested a gajillion Yen in getting you to buy into their magic new toy.

I'm sure the best way to play Wii Sports is to use the Wii-mote (or whatever it's called), but personally I'd rather use a normal controller to play a "normal" game.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 17, 2007)

The Wiimote works on the PS3 (albeit on Linux and as a gyroscopic mouse). So does a wired 360 controller (again, on Linux with the correct drivers).

I had an article somewhere about a British company who were developing similar controllers with different technology. The great thing about these is, though, that they're wireless with USB receivers, and they're shaped -= so if you're playing a bat and ball game, you use the bat (I think you get a little thing that you add the shaped extension to), and so on.

I don't know if they got anywhere with them (the article's from early last year), but it sounded pretty fun. And if they can get the developers behind them, well, looks like the Wii might just become some last-gen hardware with a few fun little games.


----------



## dane78 (Jan 19, 2007)

I'll wait till PS3 is released...


----------



## Lenny (Jan 19, 2007)

I would say "It's not as if we have any other choice but to wait", but I'm having to wait, too... as are however million other Europeans. 

And we could just get one on Ebay if we were really desperate.

---

If I had an extra couple of hundred pounds, and space to prance and dance and swing around, then I'd consider buying a Wii. Even if I didn't play it that much, it'd be great if I had a couple of friends over.

I can remember all the fun we had when the EyeToy first came out... now the poor thing is set up as my webcam.


----------

